# New forum



## W1zzard (Aug 16, 2004)

We have moved to a new site and wont be taking posts over.

If there's a useful post in the old forum you want to be copied over please let us know.


----------



## NemoNada (Aug 18, 2004)

*9200SE Info From Old Site?*

There was some info on mod'ding/OC'ing the ATI 9200SE card that I didn't get a chance to review properly and was wondering if you might either bring it over or repeat it.

What I want to know is what options do I have w/the 9200SE, besides what ATITool offers--which is pretty amazing in its own right!

The card details per ATITool are:

DeviceID - 5964
Chiptype - RV280
Memory Size - 128MB
Memory Bus Width - 64bit
Active Pipelines - 4
Default GPU Clock - 200.00 MHz
Default Mem Clock - 166.00 MHz
I've been running it at "half-max" (half of what ATITool tested it out to), 252 & 178 w/o problems for several weeks now. I'm going to increase that but I'd still like to know what other options are out there, especially if changing the BIOS might help?

Thank you for your knowledge and expertise. I am very impressed w/ATITool and am anxiously awaiting the 0.0.21 beta!

Take care...


----------

